# Buying a new IXEO TL690G



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

After having the Autotrail V line 635 for just over 16mths, we have taken the plunge and splashed out on a new 690G :smile2:. Although the V- line has met our requirements for most of our journeys, the additional space and layout of the 690G just ticked all the boxes. With me at 6'4 the drop down lengthways bed sealed the deal, and at just under 7mtrs, with a garage and full bathroom, it will be ideal for when we travel overseas next year.

So as always I'm interested to hear what other owners think, and more so, anything we need to look out for. We pick it up a week Tuesday, and travel to Boston in Lincolnshire on the Wednesday for the shakedown. Its the 2.3 130 manual variant.

Thanks in advance


Richie


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds a good choice. Can't go wrong with a Bürstner and if you have purchased from the Lincoln dealer you will get excellent service should you need it.

Happy travels.

Mike.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't mean to offend, but would it have been better to ask before you bought one?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Make sure you understand the bed mechanism and the manual fall back if the motor fails. We met a guy who had to get recovered on a low loader costing £400 when his bed jammed in the down position.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't mean to offend, but would it have been better to ask before you bought one?


But I'll do it anyway. :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

rayc said:


> Make sure you understand the bed mechanism and the manual fall back if the motor fails. We met a guy who had to get recovered on a low loader costing £400 when his bed jammed in the down position.


Hi, Good advice, we will definitely make sure we know how to do that before we drive away....:wink2:


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't mean to offend, but would it have been better to ask before you bought one?


Fair point! :wink2: No offence taken :smile2: Took the time out to read the reviews and did the usual research before buying. I expect there will be some owners who may have had bad experiences, but haven't we all at some point. Our previous vans have been Autotrails and some of the workmanship has been a tad shoddy, requiring repairs before we accepted the vans at Handover. I couldn't find anything wrong with this van when we went to check it over prior to signing on the dotted line. Our first German van so lets see how it fairs.

cheers


----------

